
The iPhone 11 and iPhones 11 Pro - ksec
https://daringfireball.net/2019/09/the_iphone_11_and_iphones_11_pro
======
mikestew
Except that I just bought a XS last year, because _that_ camera was supposed
be such a big improvement (and it was). Gruber is of the opinion that the 11
has two big things going for it: battery and camera. I might not care much
about extra battery life, but I _do_ care about the camera. Not to the tune of
another $500 for the upgrade, though. That's okay, the leather case on the XS
is just now starting to look worn in.

------
693471
I'm going from an XR to an 11 Pro because the 11 Pro is smaller, 5.8" vs 6.1"

